# LP FF 210 tip



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

So I tried the new LP tip and I'm not really impressed. I was able to lower the pressure about 300 psi and that's it. For the additional cost I don't think it's worth it. My spray fan was also a solid 6" which I didn't like...prefer 4" when using a 210.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've liked the result I've gotten with mine. Seems to put on a finer layer and it's easier to avoid overloading paint onto the surface. Also seems to be less overspray in the air of the shop while spraying. Haven't really been paying that much more for them than the regular fine finish tips.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

We just sprayed a boatload of trim with the 310. My spray guy did it all and he liked the tip and I liked the results. I remember reading in another thread about the FFLP that it is important to use the companion gasket in the gun, did you do that? If so maybe you just got a lemon.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> We just sprayed a boatload of trim with the 310. My spray guy did it all and he liked the tip and I liked the results. I remember reading in another thread about the FFLP that it is important to use the companion gasket in the gun, did you do that? If so maybe you just got a lemon.


Yes used the gasket included with the tip. If you look closely the orfice is much smaller than the regular fine finish tips. I suppose I can try another tip and hope for better results.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Hold your gun closer to the surface and you'll get a 4" fan. It'll take some time to get used to the new tips, but you might as well get used to them because I believe that Graco is slowly phasing out the old FF tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I wasn't too impressed with them either. Tried a 310 fflp on a set of cabinet doors last week. Still had to go up to 2000 psi to get the lines out with Breakthrough. 
I didn't change the seat though, maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I typically spray Advance satin around 1800 psi with a regular ff tip. With the new tip I could get it down to 1500 psi...nowhere near the 50% reduction as claimed.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been using the 310 fflp for spraying cabs with breakthrough and was able to spray with a great pattern at approx 900 psi. Sure there is some adjustment needed in spray technique, but I think the potential for these tips is incredible. They say its necessary to change the seat.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

STAR said:


> I typically spray Advance satin around 1800 psi with a regular ff tip. With the new tip I could get it down to 1500 psi...nowhere near the 50% reduction as claimed.


I don't think we were at 50% either, maybe 25%.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I wasn't too impressed with them either. Tried a 310 fflp on a set of cabinet doors last week. Still had to go up to 2000 psi to get the lines out with Breakthrough.
> I didn't change the seat though, maybe that had something to do with it.


We are supposed to change to the corresponding seat each time we change the tip, although no one ever does. A good story for the hack thread.:wink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just did six doors today and feel like the slight learning curve has been dealt with. Loved the finish it put down. Stick with it - think you will really like the results.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I just sprayed out a kitchen set in Rudd chromacat with the FFLP 310, definitely could tell the difference! They look like little square clouds.

My solvent pump is a 395 and I had it turned to just over half the pressure


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Update - picked up another LP FF 210 just in case the first one had some sort of defect. With the second one I was able to lower my pressure to 1100 psi which is quite the difference vs 1800 psi.
I will say this though, you still need to move fast or it will run on you. Lower pressure doesn't mean slower...for me anyways.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

STAR said:


> Update - picked up another LP FF 210 just in case the first one had some sort of defect. With the second one I was able to lower my pressure to 1100 psi which is quite the difference vs 1800 psi.
> I will say this though, you still need to move fast or it will run on you. Lower pressure doesn't mean slower...for me anyways.


The closer you are, the quicker you have to be. Create a little more distance and slowly build that even coat. It's a lot less hectic. 

And as mentioned in another thread, the idea of airless spraying creates this obligation to do everything fast. Which results in a lot of mistakes. The value of an airless, in my opinion, is not the speed and urgency placed on gun movement, but rather, the control and continual flow of fluid from point A to point B with as little moving parts as possible. The gun becomes an extension of the hand in the same way a brush does. And you see what happens when you fling a brush around.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a 519 FFLP free from a rep at the pro show the other day. This time, I actually looked at the seat and it's definitely different than the regular ones. 

Talking to the rep about it, and he said it was also important not to over pressurize those tips. He said you would actually get more overspray from them at higher pressures than the regular FF ones. 

I gotta change the seat and try again as soon as a spray job comes up. Hopefully, that was why I was so nonplussed the first time around. 

Hey @Gwarel , did you make it to Farrell's pro show the other day? @mattpaints82?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> We are supposed to change to the corresponding seat each time we change the tip, although no one ever does. A good story for the hack thread.:wink:




Yeah really, I change the seat about once every.......well, never unless it falls out or something 
Guess that's not a great habit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Hey @Gwarel , did you make it to Farrell's pro show the other day? @mattpaints82?


I didn't get the nod this year, I guess I'm not on their list anymore. The guys that work there are my favorites in town but I haven't used their paint in quite a while and they don't carry anything for wallpaper. I missed the SW lunch too, I always seem to be working out of town on free grub day. Oh well.....


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey @Gwarel , did you make it to Farrell's pro show the other day? @mattpaints82?[/QUOTE]


Yes indeed, I like their pro shows. They always have way more vendors than SW. And the Memphis bbq is hard to beat. 

Dad and i managed to squeeze a fflp from graco guy and a titan high efficiency from John the titan guy. Havent had a chance to use either yet, but excited to give them a try soon.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I didn't get the nod this year, I guess I'm not on their list anymore. The guys that work there are my favorites in town but I haven't used their paint in quite a while and they don't carry anything for wallpaper. I missed the SW lunch too, I always seem to be working out of town on free grub day. Oh well.....


I hate they didnt let you know about the show, I mentioned to dad that i was surprised we didnt see you down there. 

Don't worry though Aaron at SW didnt bother calling us for the SW one. Funny how they always seem to throw a half arse show the day before Farrell's shows. Jamie said they did the same thing in bristol a couple weeks ago. lain:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> I hate they didnt let you know about the show, I mentioned to dad that i was surprised we didnt see you down there.
> 
> Don't worry though Aaron at SW didnt bother calling us for the SW one. Funny how they always seem to throw a half arse show the day before Farrell's shows. Jamie said they did the same thing in bristol a couple weeks ago. lain:


I'll have to stop by and give them a hard time about it. They are good guys and I always root for the underdog. I hear they are doing well and I'm glad to hear it. I love the hat I got last year in the TN orange. Sorry I missed that BBQ though......


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I've sprayed a fair bit now through 310 and 410 FFLP tips at 1500psi with good results. I move more slowly to get the same film thickness as a standard tip, but that means it's easier to keep it from piling up in corners and over spray is noticably reduced. Graco markets the larger FFLP sizes for painting walls, but I've never tried that.


----------



## TheStruggleIsReal (Jun 30, 2017)

I've tried the 210 and 310 so far. I'm happy with them. I think it's a 25% pressure reduction at best though. They atomizer the paint more effectively so you can build each coat better. I've only used them with DTM and some 2-part amerlock and psx700. Looking forward to doing some cabinets or trimwork soon though.


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Gravo FFLP210 Tip, just bought this today, I am new to spraying, but the tip came with a yellow cap, which I see no use for it, I slipped the tip sleeve in ok..where does the yellow one goes.Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

bill.marshall.94 said:


> Gravo FFLP210 Tip, just bought this today, I am new to spraying, but the tip came with a yellow cap, which I see no use for it, I slipped the tip sleeve in ok..where does the yellow one goes.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yellow cap I'm assuming is the plastic part. It should come with a black o-ring and yellow plastic one. 

The yellow plastic one is to be used for hotter solvents such as lacquers etc. The black rubber one swells up and doesn't last with hot solvents. 

We use black for water based stuff. If we switch to mineral spirit/hot solvents, we swap out with yellow. Usually just have an extra guard loaded up with one already so just screw off one guard and pop on the other.


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Aug 13, 2017)

thank you for the info, that clears that up...wish that was in directions....does that apply to all tips?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

